# مش هاسقط سنة تانى



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

مـــــــــ هاسقط ـــــــــــــــ سنة ــــــــــ تاني ــــــــــــش 







نازل الصبح على إمتحانى
حافظ بس فصل أول وتانى
قاعد فى اللجنة أقول آه يانى
و سألت صاحبى طلع أنانى 
وأجى أغش عينيا وجعانى





يادى النيلة هعيد سنة تانى
ده كان أبويا يكسرلى سنانى
وأمى كمان هتشد ودانى
جالى صداع وراسى وكلانى 
والمراقبة مش سايبانى






سايبة اللجنة ولزقة جنب مكانى
وطول الوقت قعدة قرفانى 
قلتلها بصراحة انتى مزهقانى 
لقيتها بصت ليا وبقت كرهانى






 
 لا عارف احل الاجبارى ولا السؤال التانى 
والتالت نفس القصة والاخير التحتانى
ولقيتهم بيقولوا خلاص فاضل ثوانى

 





 وصرخت بعلو صوتى وقمت من منامى
و أتاريه طلع كابوس بس شقلب كيانى
وساعتها قلت هزاكر ومش هاسقط سنة تانى 


30:30:30:30:30:30:30:
"دعاء طالب فاشل على السلالم نازل"


اللهم ابعد عنى امتحان الدور التانى واجعل احد زملائى مكانى.
اللهم ابعد عنى اعادة السنة هاتها لزمايلى وبلاش أنا.
اللهم ارشدنى فى الاجابات كى أحصل على أعلى التقديرات.
اللهم ساعدنى فى المذاكرة كى أحرق دم الدكاترة.
اللهم اجعلنى من الناجحين كى أكسر الاطة المعيدين.
اللهم اجعلنى دحيح واجعل زميلى واد ميح.
اللهم اجعل سؤالى محلول وكلامى منقول كى أحصل على مقبول.

مع تحيات بنت العدرا 
من امام لجنة الامتحان 
حيث يضرب الطالب ويهان 
ويبقى مسكين وغلبان 


+Bent El3dra+​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
تخيلى جالى نفس الكابوس بس مسقطش قبل كدة
تسلم ايدك ياعسل


----------



## ريف (23 يناير 2010)

تسلم الايادي يا بنت العدرا
اتمنى لك النجاح من كل قلبي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تخيلى جالى نفس الكابوس بس مسقطش قبل كدة
> تسلم ايدك ياعسل


هههههههههههههه 
لالالا ربنا يبعده عنك الكابوس ودايما ناجحة يا حبيبتى
ميييرسى لمرورك
ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

ريف قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا بنت العدرا
> اتمنى لك النجاح من كل قلبي​


مييييييييييرسى خالص ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
وياااارب كل اولاد الملك ناجحين دايما
​


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه ايه القصايد الحلوة دي الي تشجع على الرسوب 
يا رب ينجحو الطلاب السنة دي و تكون الاسئلة سهلة و جميلة يلا شدو الهمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههه ايه القصايد الحلوة دي الي تشجع على الرسوب
> يا رب ينجحو الطلاب السنة دي و تكون الاسئلة سهلة و جميلة يلا شدو الهمة


هههههههههههههه ودينا فى داهية بقى 
دى بتشجع على المزاكرة يا راااااااجل ههههههههه
ميرسى يا طحبوش نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه
جميلـــــــــــة خالــــــــــص يا قمر 
دى بقى من اثار الامتحانات  ههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى يا حببتى ومع كل الى بيمتحنوا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​ *فطستينى من الضحك يا بنوته*
* مبهدلانا الامتحانات*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
ميرسي علي الابتسامه​*_


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوووووووى
ميرسى يا قمره*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## HappyButterfly (27 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتير بجد
ميرسى لك 
يارب ننجح كلنا لاننا تعبنا كتير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جميلـــــــــــة خالــــــــــص يا قمر
> دى بقى من اثار الامتحانات  ههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكى يا حببتى ومع كل الى بيمتحنوا​


ههههههههههههه اه وحياتك كتبتها وانا نازلة الامتحان :heat:
نورتى الموضوع يا سكرة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​ *فطستينى من الضحك يا بنوته*
> * مبهدلانا الامتحانات*​


هههههههههههههه ربنا معاكى يا كركورة
عيب يابت ده احنا اللى نبهدلها (بعد الامتحان قطعى الورقة هتتبهدل):new6:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه
> جامده جدا
> ميرسي علي الابتسامه​*_


ميرسى ليك يا عياد
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوووووووى
> ميرسى يا قمره*​


ميييرسى يا مرمر انتى احلى
ربنا معاكى وبالنجاح ياسكرة
نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة كتير بجد
> ميرسى لك
> يارب ننجح كلنا لاننا تعبنا كتير



ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ومتقلقيش ربنا معاكى
​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

صوعبتى عليا خالص
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يناير 2010)

اة يااااااااانى
بتفكرنى ليه يابنتى
بعيد بعيد السقوط دة
ياااااااااارب ابعده هنااااااك
واوعى تجيبله لحد هنا هههههههه
ربنا يكفينا شرررررررررر السقوط​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2010)

*عثوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله​*


----------



## coptic servant (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخت بنت العدرا


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تنفع تتعمل راب يا لهوى تكسر الدُنيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> صوعبتى عليا خالص
> ​



طووووويب صوليلى يا مارو طوالما صوعبت عليك ههههههههه
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اة يااااااااانى
> بتفكرنى ليه يابنتى
> بعيد بعيد السقوط دة
> ياااااااااارب ابعده هنااااااك
> ...



هههههههههههههه امشى يا سقوط امشى يا سقوط
ساسو هتزاكر وتبقى كويسة هههههههههه
ربنا معاكى يا سكرة متخافييييش:hlp:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *عثوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله​*



الله يعثلك يا كيرى 
يلا ربنا معاكى وتخلصى على خير​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

coptic servant قال:


> شكرا يا اخت بنت العدرا



شكرا لمرورك  coptic servant
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تنفع تتعمل راب يا لهوى تكسر الدُنيا



انتى بتقولى فيها وحياتك اتعملت وهى بتتكتب هههههههههه
لما اقابلك اسمعهالك بقى :smil16::smil16:​


----------

